# approach/ breach a subject



## KaterinaWard

Hi, I was just wondering whether in Greek you do say 'approach a subject'? Is its use in my writing below correct? Is there a better way to say this?

The guardian όμως, περιλαμβάνει τρία διαφορετικά ένθετα - «ναρκωτικά», «πολιτική των ναρκωτικών», και «εμπόριο ναρκωτικών», κάθε ένα από τα οποία η σελίδες είναι γεμάτες από ένα ευρύ φάσμα των άρθρων που πλησιάζουν το θέμα σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο, σε διεθνές επίπεδο, ένα νομικό επίπεδο και περισσότερο.


----------



## Αγγελος

We usually say "προσεγγίζουν το θέμα".
But your sentence needs further editing.
 Ένθετα means a physically separate section, such as the Επταήμερο in ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ. I doubt the Guardian devotes such a section to each aspect of the drugs problem! (Also, if you are talking about a Web site, ένθετο is meaningless.) 
If you mean "each of whose pages", you must say "*οι* σελίδες *καθενός* από τα οποία".
Υou don't need an article in "ευρύ φάσμα των άρθρων", any more than you would in English.
Finally, I presume that 'drugs" refers to the scientific aspect, "drugs trade" to the international aspect and "drugs policy" to the legal aspect. If so, what does και περισσότερο refer to?


----------



## KaterinaWard

By περισσότερο, I mean - there's articles about society & youth culture that involves drugs, as well as articles for example about what to tell your children about your drug history etc. so I thought I'd generalise and say και περισσότερο. Is that not said? 
Also, if you take a look at this link, the guardian has 3 separate sections. http://www.guardian.co.uk/search?q=drugs&section=
I don't know quite how to say it, can I use τμήμα instead?


----------



## Αγγελος

Τμήμα is the standard equivalent of "section".
Better say "O Guardian όμως, περιλαμβάνει τρία διαφορετικά  τμήματα - «ναρκωτικά», «πολιτική ναρκωτικών», και «εμπόριο ναρκωτικών», γεμάτα από ευρύ φάσμα άρθρων που προσεγγίζουν το θέμα σε επιστημονικό και νομικό επίπεδο, σε επίπεδο διεθνών σχέσεων και από πολλές άλλες πλευρές."


----------



## KaterinaWard

Wonderful, thank you! That's a million times better.


----------



## Andrious

I 'd prefer "ενότητες" for "sections", in this one. I think it's more preferred term in websites.


----------



## velisarius

The title of this thread needs editing; "breach" should be "broach", I think.


----------



## Eltheza

velisarius said:


> The title of this thread needs editing; "breach" should be "broach", I think.



I think so too!

Katerina - I believe you can also say _θίγω ένα θέμα_ for 'broach a subject'/'touch upon a subject'!


----------

